# I NEED SERIOUS HELP!!! NY Hunter Mountain :dunno:



## sangsters

Car -- no problem. Chains -- seriously?

Gear -- Ski jacket is fine; some kind of waterproof/breathable pants are advisable. You do not want to wear jeans. Similarly waterproof/breathable gloves are a good idea. Goggles (get 'em basic orange) are a good idea but not an absolute requirement. When you rent your board they will rent you the boots. You cannot use street shoes on a snowboard.

Hunter used to have a beginner package (rentals, lower mountain lift ticket and lesson) for $79. Can't imagine where you'd blow more than another $200.


----------



## Guest

Fist pump!


----------



## Guest

Silverkripto said:


> Im planing to go to hunter mountain on monday i have never been snow boarding before so i have a few questions. How are the driving conditions there? i have a BMW X3 will i have problems? do i need chains? What do i need to bring/ buy that they wont rent out to me? what clothing do i need ? should i wear sneakers ? My timberland boots? i have herd some shoes wont work well with snowboards. Do i need special "snowboarding" pants? what kind of jacket? i have a spider jacket will that do? I'm taking about 300 bucks for food, gas and the lesson is this enough? Goggles? hats?
> 
> I know this information is in the forum but its confusing for me it gets technical and im not familiar with most of it. Help would be very much appreciated. Stores around me are dicks , sports authority, walmart, costco, bj's, im located in Long island around New hydepark.


Since someone already answered your questions regarding Hunter, I can help you with stores in your area. I'm also on Long Island. The following ski shops are places I've shopped and recommend:


Sno-Haus in Hempstead
Sundown in Levittown
Ski Stop in Plainview

All three I have shopped at and offer great selections.


----------



## Guest

*Hope this helps*

You heard some shoes wont work??? Im curious as to which ones you heard do work with snowboards??? You need boots! they will rent them to you, as well as your board. You will need waterproof jacket and pants so you can be dry and not pissy about being wet, that can be frustrating!

Wherever you decide to go......Look up how much their rental and lesson packages are, all of that info is on the resorts website, you will need to reserve your instructor and a time is given. 

Do not fly by the seat of your pants on this issue, you will be sorely dissapointed since its a reserve basis only! so dont plan to take 300 bucks and walk to the window and get ur rental and lessons for two, it wont work out as nicely. call or book online if possible... and fyi whenever you decide to go anywhere, make it a habit to check the weather before you go!!!!!! Trust me!!! It will save you a headache esp if ur driving up in your fancy car, chains arent needed if its not or hasnt snowed in the area. Also you may want to know how windy it is, anything over 12mph may not be something you want to ride in, it can also sweep snow off trails, so get into that habit, it will make for much better riding days.


----------



## Guest

1. You dont need chains. Hunter is NOT that serious

2. Rent a board and boots. 

3. Buy cheap ski/snowboarding pants

4. As long as the jacket is waterproof your good

5. Ski/snowboard socks are a must

6. Goggles are a nice thing to have, but not an absolute necessity

7. Waterproof Gloves are a must

8. Go to the mountain in normal clothes. You will be fine.

I live in Long Island also. The shops the guy above recommended to you are great- but if you are trying not to spend much money- Get the pants at marshalls or something and if you get goggles get them at Dicks or Sports Authority in Garden City.


----------



## Snowfox

Sell the X3. 
Buy a cheap 4wd. 
Use excess money to buy gear and equipment. 

More seriously...
Boots, bindings, snowboards, and even helmets (usually) are provided at these places. If you have any smartwool socks I'd wear those, as your feet can sometimes get cold depending on the boot. 

And if they have a helmet you _*WILL*_ be renting it.


----------



## Guest

*Re: going to the mnt in normal clothes*

re: going to the mountain in normal clothes..... contradicts wearing snowboarding/waterproof clothing....

So not to confuse the poor kid......wear waterproof pants, you can def spot some at marshalls or dicks, anywhere they sell ski or board equip will have low end to high end gear. since you're starting, I recommend low end...when I started in 02 I had a Lamar board with jnco pants!! all the season vets know what Im talking about!!!

Def do not try and go up in jeans or sweats, you and ur girl will be misearble, since most of the time you will find yourself on the snow...snow+non waterproof gear= 0 fun! If you want to figure that out for yourself...enjoy, but I dont reccomend it once again.

I also agree with the thick socks, some of those rental boots may not be as warm as you'd like, also a warm pair of gloves is a must


----------



## Guest

SnowNinja said:


> I also agree with the thick socks, some of those rental boots may not be as warm as you'd like, also a warm pair of gloves is a must


wool retains something like 80% of its insulating properties even when wet. this is good info as i find my feet sweating a lot.

i find under armor and long john type clothings are the best for underneath. im surprised it hasnt been said, but dress in thin layers. you reatain more mobility this way than a single thick coat and you can always shed one or two layers if you feel the need. once you get moving your fairly warm, falling and picking yourself back up tends to be a good workout.


----------



## Guest

VanillaEps said:


> Since someone already answered your questions regarding Hunter, I can help you with stores in your area. I'm also on Long Island. The following ski shops are places I've shopped and recommend:
> 
> 
> Sno-Haus in Hempstead
> Sundown in Levittown
> Ski Stop in Plainview
> 
> All three I have shopped at and offer great selections.


Hey thanks im going to the one in Hempstead tom just need goggles =) just got back from dicks found some cheap pants for like 30 bucks they look cheap but since its my first time not gonna dive into a spending spree =)


----------



## Guest

SnowNinja said:


> re: going to the mountain in normal clothes..... contradicts wearing snowboarding/waterproof clothing....
> 
> So not to confuse the poor kid......wear waterproof pants, you can def spot some at marshalls or dicks, anywhere they sell ski or board equip will have low end to high end gear. since you're starting, I recommend low end...when I started in 02 I had a Lamar board with jnco pants!! all the season vets know what Im talking about!!!
> 
> Def do not try and go up in jeans or sweats, you and ur girl will be misearble, since most of the time you will find yourself on the snow...snow+non waterproof gear= 0 fun! If you want to figure that out for yourself...enjoy, but I dont reccomend it once again.
> 
> I also agree with the thick socks, some of those rental boots may not be as warm as you'd like, also a warm pair of gloves is a must


I just got those pants =P. The boots that they were talking about were confusing me hahaha i thought i had to wear my own stuff like timberlans hahahaha i didnt know it wa boots fitted for the board hahaha like bowling shoes :laugh:  i know your supposed to dress in layers whats the middle layer again? i was gonna put on sweats under my water proof pants but that seems like a bad idea.


----------



## Guest

VAhasnoWAVES said:


> wool retains something like 80% of its insulating properties even when wet. this is good info as i find my feet sweating a lot.
> 
> i find under armor and long john type clothings are the best for underneath. im surprised it hasnt been said, but dress in thin layers. you reatain more mobility this way than a single thick coat and you can always shed one or two layers if you feel the need. once you get moving your fairly warm, falling and picking yourself back up tends to be a good workout.


:laugh: ill be falling a lot kinda looking forward to it :laugh: 
my feet sweat a lot too but no stink :dunno:


----------



## Guest

...wrong..forum?


----------



## Guest

Pheeldo said:


> ...wrong..forum?


huh?


----------



## Guest

this forum area is for introducing yourself...lolz.

nevermind, carry on.


----------



## Guest

Pheeldo said:


> this forum area is for introducing yourself...lolz.
> 
> nevermind, carry on.


oh .... I didn't do it .
sowey 
oopse my bad.


----------



## Guest

Pheeldo said:


> this forum area is for introducing yourself...lolz.
> 
> nevermind, carry on.


How do i close it?


----------



## Guest

Silverkripto said:


> :laugh: ill be falling a lot kinda looking forward to it :laugh:
> my feet sweat a lot too but no stink :dunno:


your complaining? haha.


----------



## Guest

VAhasnoWAVES said:


> your complaining? haha.


haha not complaining just i find funny and weird as every one i know who sweats like me just reek!


----------



## Guest

do you have a low labito? could be a lack of naturally produced pheramones...

lol. jk.


----------



## MunkySpunk

Silverkripto said:


> Im planing to go to hunter mountain on monday i have never been snow boarding before so i have a few questions. How are the driving conditions there? i have a BMW X3 will i have problems? do i need chains? What do i need to bring/ buy that they wont rent out to me? what clothing do i need ? should i wear sneakers ? My timberland boots? i have herd some shoes wont work well with snowboards. Do i need special "snowboarding" pants? what kind of jacket? i have a spider jacket will that do? I'm taking about 300 bucks for food, gas and the lesson is this enough? Goggles? hats?
> 
> I know this information is in the forum but its confusing for me it gets technical and im not familiar with most of it. Help would be very much appreciated. Stores around me are dicks , sports authority, walmart, costco, bj's, im located in Long island around New hydepark.


OH MY GOD!!! EVERYONE STOP WHAT YOU'RE DOING!!! THIS GUY NEEDS HELP!!! HE CAN'T READ THE STICKY POSTS OR USE GOOGLE!! THIS IS A FULL BLOWN FIVE ALARM DISASTER!!

PUT DOWN YOUR PHONE CALL TO RED CROSS FOR HAITI RELIEF!!! EARTHQUAKE MY ASS, WE'VE GOT A REAL EMERGENCY ON OUR HANDS!! 

OH THE HUMANITY!! OH WILL NOBODY HELP US???!!! WE'RE ALL DOOMED!!! OH GOD, WHY HAVE YOU FORSAKEN US???!!!!

TEXT 'ILLITERATE' TO 90999 TO DONATE $10 TO THE 'ANSWERS TO SNOWBOARD QUESTIONS IN THE WRONG TOPIC THAT YOU OTHERWISE CAN EASILY FIND YOURSELF IF YOU ARE EVEN SEMI-LITERATE AND HAVE THE CAPACITY TO TIE YOUR OWN SHOES FOR SILVERKRIPTO' RELIEF FUND!! 

TOGETHER WE CAN MAKE A DIFFERENCE!!


----------



## snoeboarder

edits in rants or comedic posts are funny to me, anyone else? ... including myself ... it's like "wait! let me tell that joke again i wanna add something"


----------



## MunkySpunk

I'm stickin' with the jerk store!!!

EDIT: EDIT


----------



## Guest

SnowNinja said:


> re: going to the mountain in normal clothes..... contradicts wearing snowboarding/waterproof clothing....



Hhaha no I meant drive up to the mountain in normal clothes...he was asking if he should wear sneakers or tims or something. I didnt think he meant to wear the sneakers or tims with his board :dunno: so I was just implying that going up to the mountain in a pair of sneakers would be fine. I was assuming he knew to snowboard with snowboard boots...? lol


----------



## Mr. Polonia

you do need serious help haha

like one person said...sell mommy and daddys fancy chick mobile and use that money for waterproof pants, gloves, jacket and helmet.
Rent out boots and a board and see how u like the sport.

With your car, its gonna be a bitch climbing that hill up to hunter...for about 15 miles theres nothing but a steep ass drive up...combine ice and snow and ull be fff-cked. but since its 145 degrees in frigggin january, u should be fine.

Let us know how that tail bone feels:laugh:


----------



## snoeboarder

easy on the x3 ... if anything i would say, what, no extra cash for the x5? muhaha

welcome to the internet


----------



## Guest

Mr. Polonia said:


> you do need serious help haha
> 
> like one person said...sell mommy and daddys fancy chick mobile and use that money for waterproof pants, gloves, jacket and helmet.
> Rent out boots and a board and see how u like the sport.
> 
> With your car, its gonna be a bitch climbing that hill up to hunter...for about 15 miles theres nothing but a steep ass drive up...combine ice and snow and ull be fff-cked. but since its 145 degrees in frigggin january, u should be fine.
> 
> Let us know how that tail bone feels:laugh:


Supposed to rain on monday.... sucks ass


----------



## Guest

MunkySpunk said:


> OH MY GOD!!! EVERYONE STOP WHAT YOU'RE DOING!!! THIS GUY NEEDS HELP!!! HE CAN'T READ THE STICKY POSTS OR USE GOOGLE!! THIS IS A FULL BLOWN FIVE ALARM DISASTER!!
> 
> PUT DOWN YOUR PHONE CALL TO RED CROSS FOR HAITI RELIEF!!! EARTHQUAKE MY ASS, WE'VE GOT A REAL EMERGENCY ON OUR HANDS!!
> 
> OH THE HUMANITY!! OH WILL NOBODY HELP US???!!! WE'RE ALL DOOMED!!! OH GOD, WHY HAVE YOU FORSAKEN US???!!!!
> 
> TEXT 'ILLITERATE' TO 90999 TO DONATE $10 TO THE 'ANSWERS TO SNOWBOARD QUESTIONS IN THE WRONG TOPIC THAT YOU OTHERWISE CAN EASILY FIND YOURSELF IF YOU ARE EVEN SEMI-LITERATE AND HAVE THE CAPACITY TO TIE YOUR OWN SHOES FOR SILVERKRIPTO' RELIEF FUND!!
> 
> TOGETHER WE CAN MAKE A DIFFERENCE!!


Why do the work myself when i can have people do it for me =) =P I appreciate it tho =D


----------



## Guest

snoeboarder said:


> easy on the x3 ... if anything i would say, what, no extra cash for the x5? muhaha
> 
> welcome to the internet


Got the x3 for a deal 16k new 06 I would have loved the X5 tho =P


----------



## Guest

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Hhaha no I meant drive up to the mountain in normal clothes...he was asking if he should wear sneakers or tims or something. I didnt think he meant to wear the sneakers or tims with his board :dunno: so I was just implying that going up to the mountain in a pair of sneakers would be fine. I was assuming he knew to snowboard with snowboard boots...? lol


HAHA i knew it was with snowboarding boots but this idiot on another fourm said other wise and confused me im like huh ima break my ankle with timbs:laugh:


----------



## Guest

Im heading out monday weather seems to be rainy does the park stay open? ( hunter) do they still do the lessons?


----------



## Guest

only way you can spend more than 200 is if you are like me and go from open to close and eat a hell of a lot.


----------

